# Banana Bread



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tblsp butter softened
2 tblsp cream cheese softened
1 cup sugar
1 large egg
2 cups all purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/8 tsp salt
1 cup mashed ripe banana
1/2 cup milk 
2 tblsp dark rum or 1/4 tsp rum extract
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup chopped pecans toasted
1/4 cup flaked sweetened coconut
1/4 cup dark brown sugar packed
2 tsp butter
2 tsp lime juice
2tsp dark rum or 1/8 tsp rum extract
2 tblsp chopped roasted pecans
2 tblsp flaked sweetened coconut

Preheat oven to 375 degs. Coat an 8 x 4 loaf pan with cooking spray and set aside. Beat 2 tblsp butter and cream cheese at medium speed with mixer add 1 cup sugar, beating well. Add egg, beat well. Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt, stirl well. Combine banana and next 5 ingredients( banana to vanilla), stir well. Add flour mixture to creamed mixture alternately with banana mixture after each addition. Stir in 1/4 cup pecans and 1/4 cup coconut. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan and bake at 375 for 60 mins. let cool in pan 10 mins and remove from pan. Combine brown sugar and 2 tsp butter, lime juice and rum in a saucepan and bring to a simmer. Cook 1 min stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir in 2 tblsp of pecans and coconut and spoon over loaf.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

never heard tell of the cream cheese part ! that make it sound even better. since my cancer operation i cant eat nuts chunks like that so i run em threw the food processor and mix em in in stead of adding on top. thanx for the new one


----------

